# 
!
, ,    .
        ,         .   ,         . ,    -  100%    ,        5% .
  ,      ,       ,    .      ,       .
   ,         ,       .
     ?
   .

----------


## Rioki

-     .   ,        ( 192),      .     . ..   ,  ,     ,     -     ,    .  


> -  100%


     .         :Smilie: .

----------


## Alex30

" " -  !      **,    -     / .       -   (  !).

     -  , , -...   ,     -  ...  ,       1 :     - ,   ,   100   ,    ,     .
    2  ,    .

----------


## DIR

:    ,    .     100%,      -   .

----------


## .

> ,


   (   , %- , ..  -  ),    ,    ,  ()  .  ,     ,    .
  , ,         ,          ... etc.,     (. 192)    
1) ;
2) ;
3)    . .

,      .

----------


## Alex30

> (   , %- , ..  -  ),    ,    ,  ()  .


 !!!



> ,     ,    .


  :     ,       -     ,     /.... -   .

* .*,       ....

----------


## .

*Alex30*, -,     :
,  10000 ./.,   1000 /.      10000 /.,        ,  ?      ?   #5,         .

----------


## Alex30

> Alex30, -,     :
> ,  10000 ./.,   1000 /.      10000 /.,        ,  ?      ?   #5,         .


 **  -    :Smilie: ,   #5    ,      -      .

----------


## .

,   ? #5: 


> (   , %- , ..  -  )


,              ?       ,      .

   ,    ,          ,          .,     , .

----------


## Alex30

> ,   ? #5: 
> :
>   (   , %- , ..  -  )


 ?....



> ,    ,          ,          .,     , .


      (    :Big Grin: )......

  :      ,   , ,   ..    ,    "         "   :Smilie: .          -      , ..  0  n.

----------


## .

"   "  ,    .  :Smilie:     ,           ,    "".




> ......


..,      ,   ? 

       .   ,      .    ()    .

----------


## Alex30

. 192 : " 
   ,               ,       :
1) ;
2) ;
3)    .
 ,                 .
    ,    ,     ."
.144 : " 
      ,          .       ."

..       :Smilie: .  



> :
>      ......


 



> .   ,      .    ()    .


,   



> ..,      ,   ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## .

,       :Smilie: 



> . 192 : " 
> ...
> 1) ;
> 2) ;
> 3)    .
>  ,               ** .


  ,

----------


## Alex30

> ,


      ,   



> 


  :Wink: 

 :        -  **

----------


## .

> :        -  **


 :Smilie: )))))

----------


## Alex30

:Smilie: )))))
 ?

----------


## .

> )))))  ?


   , ..   ,     ,       ,      . ,       50%,        . 
 -        ,   ,    .  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex30

> 


   ( ,     )?   ?




> ,     ,       ,      . ,       50%,        .


  -  .  , ,     : "   : 50% -    ; 20% -    /....; 10% -    ".   1  ,   . -,  10% -     .  :Smilie: 
      .




> -        ,   ,    .


 ,     ?

----------


## .

> ( ,     )?


 -  ,      .    ,  




> , ,     : "   : 50% -    ; 20% -    /....; 10% -    ".





> .


,   .

----------

: " - 3000 .  ,   50%  ,    - 1500 .          ".

    -      ( ,  ,     ).      :          100%,    -  100%,       .
 -  ,     -     ?   ,     . 
      ,   .   .    ? ,  ,  ,   ,    ,    ?  ,      ?    , ,  ,   8 ,  7,5 .    ?

----------


## .

> : " - 3000 .  ,   50%  ,    - 1500 .          ".


             .

         ,     ..:
 - 3000 . .,   - 1500 . . (    ,   ,   , ),         . 
       ,   Alex30: 



> "   : 50% -    ; 20% -    /....; 10% -    ".

----------


## Alex30

:
 5.27.        
1.         -
                .
2.         ,        , -
         .

 4.1.     
1.         ,  ,      ,     .
2.            ,  ,   , ,   ,  ,   .
3.            ,      , ,   ,  ,   .
4.         ,       .
5.              .

 ,    ,  ,   -.       .

----------

.  -,      ?

----------


## .

> .  -,      ?


  (    192 .)

----------


## Alex30

> -,      ?


 *!!!*

----------


## DIR

,    !
      .     .   -   .   -   .       - .   .

----------


## Alex30

> -   .   -   .       - .


  ,    ,         



> !


  :Smilie: . ,          -       :Smilie: .

*DIR*,      -         ,     !

----------

> -         ,     !


 -  !

, ,    ,      ?

----------


## .

> , ,    ,      ?


,       #24,#25?  -   .

----------


## Alex30

> , ,    ,      ?


       ,          -      !      , ,   .           .     .

----------

,     ,           ,      50%      . :  40.000 .     8 000 .
     ?            .  ,     ,           .

----------

> -      ( ,  ,     ).      :          100%,    -  100%,       .


,       ,      ?

----------

!     .       ? 4 . .

----------

> ,     ,           ,      50%      . :  40.000 .     8 000 .
>      ?            .  ,     ,           .


    ...     -   50% -    
     -   50% -    ,   
     ,         .

----------

> ,       ,      ?


  .        .    -

----------

> !     .       ? 4 . .


      ,       ,        (    )

----------

,     ,           ,        10000 . ,     10000,             ? 
    ,   ,   ,         ,             .          .   ,     ""       . 
   ,  ,      ??         ??

----------

> ,     ,           ,        10000 . ,     10000,             ? 
>     ,   ,   ,         ,             .          .   ,     ""       . 
>    ,  ,      ??         ??


   ,    

     ,     ,   -

----------

